
Can Facebook be considered a utility? - aarghh
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/25/weekinreview/25brustein.html?ref=technology
======
jinushaun
I've argued this for a while now. Facebook is the de facto identity provider
on the internet. Having a Facebook account is analogous to having a phone
number or a social security number. In this day and age, living off the grid
simply means not having a Facebook account. If Facebook's that important, is
it a public utility? Should it be regulated? What does this mean for
international users? Would foreign governments be OK with that?

